
What Makes a Startup "Disruptive"? - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2012/04/17/disruptive-startup/
======
cpt1138
I believe the Lean Startup defines disruptive as anything that fundamentally
changes user behavior. Like adding 6 blades and an aloe strip to a disposable
shaver is additive, but pushing a straight razor is disruptive. Not great
examples but maybe you get the idea.

